# Adaptador HDMI a VGA Busco Diagrama y Ayuda



## sadico182 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hola y buenos días, tardes o noches.

Tengo un pequeño inconveniente desde hace ya 1 mes.

Compre hace un par de años un adaptador HDMI a VGA el cual nunca funciono ni con mi xbox, raspberry pi, computadora y hace un mes lo intente probar con mi decodificador de la televisión, y tampoco funciono a lo que me di a la tarea de abrirlo para ver si algo estaba malo, ya que supuse que no podria ser posible que no funcione con ningun aparato con el que lo he tratado de usar.

para mi sorpresa me encontré con lo siguiente.




Veo que tiene varios cables desconectados y supongo por eso jamas funciono, lo compre por mercado libre hace un par de años y quiero suponer me lo mandaron defectuoso.

ahora mi pregunta es si alguien sabe como van soldados los cables a la placa para que funcione de nuevo, he buscado por la red pero sin buenos resultados.

les agradezco de antemano su amable ayuda.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 22, 2018)

hola colega, tienes multimetro?si quieres revisar a fondo la falla te recomiendo tener un multimetro a la mano,tambien seria conveniente que nos compartas que modelo es o en su defecto algun dato que tenga la placa puede ser modelo y revision etc, en fin, googleando un poco lei que esos adaptadores al parecer tienen truco, algunos cables van desconectados otros hay que conectarlos pero para esto primero deberias identificar que cables estan desconectados,ya que los tengas ubicados debes localizar la cavidad del hdmi a la que corresponden, una ves echo esto con el multimetro debes localizar a que pin del integrado conectan los pads de donde posiblemente van conectados los cables,tambien seria conveniente que revises que modelo es el integrado y busques el datasheet, si pudieras darme ese dato podriamos apoyarte mas con la solucion, esto con la finalidad de identificar que señal entra por el hdmi y a que pin del integrado va para que procese la señal, googleando eh visto varios colegas que requieren lo mismo que tu pero no han dado con resultado te recomiendo hacer esto, aqui te podemos guiar en cuanto avances lo primero seria conseguir multimetro y revisar lo que mencione antes, saludos
PD: si pones en google imagenes de busqueda esto -hdmi to vga modify- veras imagenes de varios adaptadores asi y cables,tal vez te sirva de apoyo en caso de que alguno coincida con el tuyo, suerte colega


----------



## capitanp (Jun 22, 2018)

eso seguro es un chip especifico, rendrias que buscar el datasheet y sacar el pinout del cable hdmi, no seria muy difícil


----------



## sadico182 (Jun 22, 2018)

DownBabylon dijo:


> hola colega, tienes multimetro?si quieres revisar a fondo la falla te recomiendo tener un multimetro a la mano,tambien seria conveniente que nos compartas que modelo es o en su defecto algun dato que tenga la placa puede ser modelo y revision etc, en fin, googleando un poco lei que esos adaptadores al parecer tienen truco, algunos cables van desconectados otros hay que conectarlos pero para esto primero deberias identificar que cables estan desconectados,ya que los tengas ubicados debes localizar la cavidad del hdmi a la que corresponden, una ves echo esto con el multimetro debes localizar a que pin del integrado conectan los pads de donde posiblemente van conectados los cables,tambien seria conveniente que revises que modelo es el integrado y busques el datasheet, si pudieras darme ese dato podriamos apoyarte mas con la solucion, esto con la finalidad de identificar que señal entra por el hdmi y a que pin del integrado va para que procese la señal, googleando eh visto varios colegas que requieren lo mismo que tu pero no han dado con resultado te recomiendo hacer esto, aqui te podemos guiar en cuanto avances lo primero seria conseguir multimetro y revisar lo que mencione antes, saludos
> PD: si pones en google imagenes de busqueda esto -hdmi to vga modify- veras imagenes de varios adaptadores asi y cables,tal vez te sirva de apoyo en caso de que alguno coincida con el tuyo, suerte colega



DownBabylon agradezco tu amable tiempo, si tengo multimetro y si tienes razón he estado buscando por semanas el modelo específico de adaptador que tengo pero por mas no lo encuentro, será cuestión de buscar el datasheet de el integrado a ver que encuentro.

Apenas pueda subo imagenes de ambos lados mas detalladas y con zoom para ver su me pueden ayudar.

👍🏻



capitanp dijo:


> eso seguro es un chip especifico, rendrias que buscar el datasheet y sacar el pinout del cable hdmi, no seria muy difícil



Gracias por tu ayuda, buscare el datasheet 👍🏻


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2018)

Con el "estado" de los cables sueltos, yo primero le encenderia una vela a algun santo...


----------

